# 24k/24 Month Service - Drain Fuel Filter



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

I read that draining the fuel filter of water was not included in the free 24k/24 month service. But as the picture shows, the flier I received today states it is.

What says the Cruze mind?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

q2bruiser said:


> I read that draining the fuel filter of water was not included in the free 24k/24 month service. But as the picture shows, the flier I received today states it is.
> 
> What says the Cruze mind?


Interesting picture, they didn't have anything like that when my car was new. So here are my comments:

1. I never had the water drained from my filter until I changed the filter myself at about 42K miles (see my DIY if interested), however it certainly would not hurt anything to have them do this.
2. Your flier seems to indicate you only get 3 services based on 7500 mile intervals, but GM paid for 4 for me. I had them done at 6K intervals. 
3. They recommend fuel filter replacement at 30K but the DIC is calibrated to 1000 gallons of fuel. It's an expensive piece so I would not change it more often than the 1000 gallons as I think it would be unnecessary. 

Where did you get the flier?


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

diesel said:


> Interesting picture, they didn't have anything like that when my car was new. :


Dont think anything quite like that is available in the US if thats where youre at. Must be a canada or EU thing


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

q2bruiser said:


> I read that draining the fuel filter of water was not included in the free 24k/24 month service. But as the picture shows, the flier I received today states it is.
> 
> What says the Cruze mind?


It should be included, in the states at least. Also I believe 4 regular maintenance appointments included. I've always asked them to do everything at each appointment and the dealers have not given me a hard time - fuel filter drain, DEF fill up, tire rotation, oil/oil filter.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

diesel said:


> Interesting picture, they didn't have anything like that when my car was new. So here are my comments:
> 
> 1. I never had the water drained from my filter until I changed the filter myself at about 42K miles (see my DIY if interested), however it certainly would not hurt anything to have them do this.
> 2. Your flier seems to indicate you only get 3 services based on 7500 mile intervals, but GM paid for 4 for me. I had them done at 6K intervals.
> ...


I live in the US; Colorado. The card came from Chevy and if you notice the verbiage it states 2 years/24k miles. Of course I will follow the OLM and on top of that be sure to get my 4 changes. I was curious if anyone else received this stating draining the filter.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

VtTD said:


> It should be included, in the states at least. Also I believe 4 regular maintenance appointments included. I've always asked them to do everything at each appointment and the dealers have not given me a hard time - fuel filter drain, DEF fill up, tire rotation, oil/oil filter.


Hopefully my dealer is cool like yours.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

VtTD said:


> It should be included, in the states at least. Also I believe 4 regular maintenance appointments included. I've always asked them to do everything at each appointment and the dealers have not given me a hard time - fuel filter drain, DEF fill up, tire rotation, oil/oil filter.


So they drain the fuel filter every time you go in?

I thought you don't drain and once its full you change it?

I've read different things.


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> So they drain the fuel filter every time you go in?
> 
> I thought you don't drain and once its full you change it?
> 
> I've read different things.


This is the same confusion I have. I have read different things. I will report after my first service.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> So they drain the fuel filter every time you go in?
> 
> I thought you don't drain and once its full you change it?
> 
> I've read different things.





q2bruiser said:


> This is the same confusion I have. I have read different things. I will report after my first service.


Mine was never drained until I changed it at 42K miles.


----------



## Johnny H (Apr 30, 2014)

Great video. Logical next question for another "cheap" bloke would be: Can you change out the paper filter without changing the whole assembly? Would definately be cheaper and less labour. This would be my preferred option provided that all else is compatable.

Johnny H


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Johnny H said:


> Great video. Logical next question for another "cheap" bloke would be: Can you change out the paper filter without changing the whole assembly? Would definately be cheaper and less labour. This would be my preferred option provided that all else is compatable.
> 
> Johnny H


No - It's all integrated into one unit.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> So they drain the fuel filter every time you go in?
> 
> I thought you don't drain and once its full you change it?
> 
> I've read different things.


Sorry.. I missed this over the past few days. My understanding is that it's an every oil change thing. There's a small drain plug in it. That said everything I've read on here seems to be that nobody seems to find much, if any, water in it. You only replace at 1000 gallons when it yells at you.


----------

